# Axmen Moved



## stihlhead (Feb 14, 2010)

New episode is on at 10PM EST instead of 9PM EST like it has been.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 15, 2010)

I was wondering. Usually here, it is 10 pm PST following several re-runs of prior episodes. Today I tuned in at 10 only to find it was a rerun of the last one (2 weeks ago). It was also the last one on the schedule for today which is usually the newest episode.

Harry K


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 15, 2010)

so we can all fall a sleep the soup opera


----------



## Blazin (Feb 15, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> so we can all fall a sleep the soup opera



:agree2: "Soup opera"


----------



## biggenius29 (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope it goes back to 9. If it is at 10 I am glad I have DVR. I watch the local news at 10.


----------

